# Original tunes



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone! I just finished a songwriting and performance program at Seneca College in Toronto and I wanted to share some music that I've been working on. It was such a cool process to be with other musicians and really learn the art of songwriting and making everything count.

Here's a YouTube video of my favorite composition that I've done: How Far Can We Run?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

good idea Sunny, WELL DONE MAN!! let's see where this thread goes. we certainly have more time on our hands. 

here's one I am finalizing, dedicated to Paul Anka. the "my way" man. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fone-hit-wondersong-may-10-20-cl-rh-gt-rough-mix


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The other day I found my page on ReverbNation which I had forgotten about that had some old home recordings of some original songs on it. I should re-record these but they have a certain charm.

Autumn | Chris Gunter


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the ton of your voice @Guncho it's cool. and the tone from the bass in that recording is heavy. sounds like flatwounds. was that live drums or a machine? it's a good song. catchy.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Sunny1433 that's a good song. I like the chord progression! and your melody is well curated. congrats.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

sambonee said:


> I like the ton of your voice @Guncho it's cool. and the tone from the bass in that recording is heavy. sounds like flatwounds. was that live drums or a machine? it's a good song. catchy.


Thanks man!

It was a long time ago so hard to remember. I think my roommate had some little portable recording device. The guitar, bass and vocals are straight into that. Drum machine for sure hence the no fills or cymbal hits at all.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

sambonee said:


> @Sunny1433 that's a good song. I like the chord progression! and your melody is well curated. congrats.


Thanks so much for listening! I have quite a few songs I'm working on so I'll post them here when I can!  Here's another one. This one's gonna be my first single. I recorded it at Orange Lounge Studio as part of my program. The single comes out on the 16th


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Guncho's post reminded me that I have a zombie Reverbnation page 

Here is a live off the floor we a few years ago...lots of mistakes, but you'll get the idea

Shit Show - Studio Live off the Floor | Thistill


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Scottone said:


> Guncho's post reminded me that I have a zombie Reverbnation page
> 
> Here is a live off the floor we a few years ago...lots of mistakes, but you'll get the idea
> 
> Shit Show - Studio Live off the Floor | Thistill


Nice. Bit of a Headstones vibe.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Scottone said:


> Guncho's post reminded me that I have a zombie Reverbnation page
> 
> Here is a live off the floor we a few years ago...lots of mistakes, but you'll get the idea
> 
> Shit Show - Studio Live off the Floor | Thistill


I like it. Is that green guitar a potvin Bee?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

sambonee said:


> I like it. Is that green guitar a potvin Bee?


Thanks. It is a MotorAve LeMans which I should never have traded away.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Nice. Bit of a Headstones vibe.


They are definitely an influence, especially Hugh's vocal style.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Something raw about single pup guitar.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here it is! This is my first, proper produced single . Recorded at the Orange Lounge Studio in Toronto. Did it as part of my Songwriting program at Seneca College. Got some amazing players on it (cause they were also my teachers) - John Switzer on bass, Gary Craig on Drums and Steve Briggs on guitar. I've done some more guitar and the main vocals and I've a couple of friends doing backing vocals. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT! Great vocals and lyrics! 

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Sunny1433 

well done. Super Pro. You have an authentically lead voice. You’ve been blessed.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you so much! I guess those daily vocal practices are paying off haha.
I'm so glad you like the song!


----------

